# Nikon Japan Warns of Image Corruption with Transfer2/View NX-i on macOS Sierra



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 31, 2016)

Since there are likely some Nikon users on this forum, I thought I'd post this. I'm not bashing Nikon, things like this can happen. It does point up the need for backups. Storage media is relatively inexpensive and a backup can save you from a serious loss.

"Thank you very much for your continued patronage of Nikon products. 

It turned out that image data may be corrupted when transferring images using Nikon Transfer 2 on macOS Sierra version 10.12.2 in our software "View NX - i". 

ViewNX-i Ver.1.2.4 which was released on November 22, 2016 supported macOS Sierra version 10.12, but since it was not designed for macOS Sierra version 10.12.1 or later, we are currently working on compatibility. 

For this reason, until compatibility with macOS Sierra version 10.12.1 or later can be confirmed, and please do not use Nikon Transfer 2 until an announcement from us. 

We are diligently working on a solution for this phenomenon and we will notify once a fix has been issued. "

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=19736


----------

